# simple signs



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

The solid surface material is very good to work with
makes very permanent signs

http://youtu.be/iqjG8Fdzuus welcome sign 

http://youtu.be/dD6J8XRrLi0 301 house number 

http://youtu.be/sgjKlnAHCB0 301 house ID number fancy


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

They look good, Stan but the centering of the numbers on the top and bottom pic seems a little out, to me.


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

thats really possible, i used vetrics aspire 8.0 and it centres all the work
but you never know.
i do not have an eye to see something out a bit.
Also maybe the photos are not dead on but taken at an angle and becomes distorted


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

It's been eons since I used any "sign" software. I used to use Flexidraw but I mostly imported from Illustrator. In Illustrator you have to convert the fonts to shapes (vectors) for reliable centering. If left as a font, you can get spacing errors (padding). Dunno if that is true with Vetrics Aspire.


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

vetric aspire or vcarce pro has been made for the ordinary guy and the letters are converted to vectors and with
a key punch everything is centred.
But they can be adjusted if you have a good eye ,i use the icon ruler to check sometimes and yes i have seen it out a bit.
I will check those 2 solid surface signs and see
I should have a utube that shows aspire in action but i doubt i recorded text,its mostly diagrams(edit)


----------

